# Training young dogs



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Nix has been working hard on her marks and handling drills all summer. One the most enjoyable things about her, aside from her great work ethic, is seeing her serious attitude in the field turn back into a crazy puppy when we are done training. I think I want her to stay a puppy forever!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos!
Having 2 very old dogs, I, too wish they could stay puppies forever!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I miss having a puppy...except for the fact that Scout still thinks she is a puppy. I guess that is one of the fun things about this breed.


----------

